# hey guys



## evileyes (Apr 2, 2008)

hey, i joined here to chat-it-up in graveyard chat, but now it says i've been banned. 

i don't know how, because this is my first post, but anyways. 

HEY GUYS!!!!!

you can just call me EE

-EE


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings EE!
you could always ask the administrator Zombie F. i bet he can help you, anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You'll need a certain number of posts to be able to use the chat feature. It's too keep people from signing on just to cause trouble in chat. It's happened. I'm sure you can find enough topics of interest here to join in on and get your post count up.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Evil!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey EE,
How long have you been a haunter?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey EE,
How long have you been a haunter?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

double post ! ^


----------



## evileyes (Apr 2, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Hey EE,
> How long have you been a haunter?


 i did a haunted house for 4 years in a row, but had to down size last year to a haunted camping trip. i have to say, camping is much more fun than a haunted house, because there are so many more people to talk halloween to.

-EE


----------



## evileyes (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks guys so much for the warm welcome!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome EE!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party EE!


----------



## evileyes (Apr 2, 2008)

spook-what party??


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

evileyes said:


> spook-what party??


This one.... it goes on all year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll be chatting before you know it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

